# goodman air handler a36-10



## whiteywhite (May 13, 2009)

I have a goodman air handler a36-10 just put in a new transformer, and thermostat. System won't work. When I try to just jump start the fan all I hear is a cliking nosie. Also would like a wiring diagram for the unit.


----------

